# Reputation Feature Enabled



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

I have enabled the reputation system on the board, you can click the scale icon if you would like to give another member positive/negative reputation and leave a comment, they will appear in all member's profile page and in your usercp.

Why? I guess I am bored it seemed like it could be fun.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

This will be good.
It's a shame that it didn't get my earlier nutty posts. 

Does it come with a gay indicator?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Might as well spot Ian and the Baboon 5 negatives for their  distasteful remarks against the fine man that Jeter is.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Might as well spot Ian and the Baboon 5 negatives for their  distasteful remarks against the fine man that Jeter is.



I just gave you rep, too.  I should have read this entire thread first.  God dammit.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2009)

Everybody please give me negatives so I can look like a deviant...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL at the wording on the rep bar.
"I are Baboon  is a name known to all"
" Min0 lee has spectacular aura about"
It's the damn protein shakes I say..


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Everybody please give me negatives so I can look like a deviant...


You don't need them....we already know.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

I hope Iain's will say "Loves the cock."


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

*aw hell yeah!!*


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Everybody please give me negatives so I can look like a deviant...



you asked dude


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

urbanski said:


> you asked dude


"manic hasa little  shameless behavior in the past"

Fits him right.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah those are vBull's default phrases for rep levels. robert can change them to spice things up


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

urbanski said:


> you asked dude


He has the highest rep points as we speak.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 8, 2009)

damn it, someone better give me some reps!!!


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> He has the highest rep points as we speak.



i made him blink briefly to 1 red block, but yeah now hes winning


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> damn it, someone better give me some reps!!!



mad admin = run

i did brah, earlier


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> damn it, someone better give me some reps!!!



You're only 18, you don't have a rep yet.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

Can we move this to the anything goes forum... so I can say how unbelievable gay this feature is?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Can we move this to the anything goes forum... so I can say how unbelievable gay this feature is?




Wait...it's not a gay meter?  I'm so very disappointed.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

For those of you who want to know who repped who and who kissed a Mods ass in return for sexual favors just go to thier homepage.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

I just realized you can adjust, modify or select the amount of points given to each member.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2009)

cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> cool.


Whatever happened to that guy who tormented you, damn..I forgot his name, funny guy he was.

Missiles fired........


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm fucked.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually I like this rep thing.....

How did you get in the Red Doublebase


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Actually I like this rep thing.....
> 
> How did you get in the Red Doublebase



 I knew it! 
It either Big Smoothy or DB who would get it first. Manic gets an * for his neg.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

busyLivin said:


> I'm fucked.


LOL, you better believe it, just don't take it personal.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuck, I gave him a positive instead of a negative.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Fuck, I gave him a positive instead of a negative.



Can't you edit it lol.  It was fun.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Fuck, I gave him a positive instead of a negative.



Thanks Min0!

F U Ian.  I like it spelled this way better.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't thank me, I made a mistake.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

Argh what do I have to do to give Mino another negative.

I already struck another red victim


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

Holy shit, Iain zapped me into oblivion!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

I really need to wear my glasses, I have 2 negatives and like a moron I gave them positives thinking they gave me positives.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Holy shit, Iain zapped me into oblivion!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

You know this falls into your yearly evaluation Baboon. If you don't shape up we may forced to demote you.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

Et tu, min0?  

I ought to launch a preemptive strike against Triple Threat...

Or soxmuscle.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2009)

WTF.  I gave Baboon rep points.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Et tu, min0?
> 
> I ought to launch a preemptive strike against Triple Threat...
> 
> Or soxmuscle.


Don't feel left out, I was betrayed by doublebase....sort of.
Judas.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

lol a mod who is negative


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Don't feel left out, I was betrayed by doublebase....sort of.
> Judas.



You had negative intentions.  

I gave Iain positive


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> WTF.  I gave Baboon rep points.


You gave him two positives...the ass kissing has started.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> You had negative intentions.
> 
> I gave Iain positive


Have you no dignity?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

urbanski said:


> lol a mod who is negative


He's so deep in the hole I doubt DB can bail him out.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Have you no dignity?



I am owning you in rep points.  Thanks urbanski!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 8, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> WTF.  I gave Baboon rep points.



Mucho thanks, Doublebase!  I'd return the favor, but I have no points to give thanks to the double penetration that the Gay Canadian and the Transvestite gave me.


----------



## urbanski (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, red blocks cant give anybody rep LMAO

*hides from teh angry mod*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Mucho thanks, Doublebase!  I'd return the favor, but I have no points to give thanks to the double penetration that the Gay Canadian and the Transvestite gave me.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2009)

Remember who OWNS you IAB  hahah


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

This is like pie throwing, internet style.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2009)

Man, I'm gonna post crap from now on so's I don't get positives....


----------



## Big Smoothy (Dec 8, 2009)

My old nemesis is sending me negatives....oh hear......


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> For those of you who want to know who repped who and who kissed a Mods ass in return for sexual favors just go to thier homepage.
















































 YOUR WELCOME


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 9, 2009)

My welcome?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Dec 10, 2009)

I wonder if you select disapprove it would take their points and give it to me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

mine was ok till updating now it's slow as hell. i tried increasing script runtime before failure but it didn't help.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> mine was ok till updating now it's slow as hell. i tried increasing script runtime before failure but it didn't help.



same here, I think its something with FF.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2010)

ff has a lot of bugs. usually there's a fix, if i find it i'll post it here.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> ff has a lot of bugs. usually there's a fix, if i find it i'll post it here.



I like and use FF but I feel like it is getting buggier.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2010)

I disabled the ability to choose the rep points and now it's very fast under FF.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2010)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Mr. Otis again."


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 25, 2010)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to I Are Baboon again.



Dammit now I can't even give a negative rep.


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

My reps are done in the gym.


----------



## r0ck0 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is an old thread but kind of a cool idea.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

OK.... so I finally firgured out (sort of) this whole "reputation" thingy.  I must say I was surprised to find that upon my return (over 3 years later) that I had accumulated so many point.  I guess the old addage, "My reputation precedes me..." is appropriate.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 28, 2011)

Witmaster said:


> OK.... so I finally firgured out (sort of) this whole "reputation" thingy. I must say I was surprised to find that upon my return (over 3 years later) that I had accumulated so many point. I guess the old addage, "My reputation precedes me..." is appropriate.


 have some more


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 28, 2011)

OK, so what's the funky red polygons under everyone's post count?  Is this somehow related to the whole reputation thingy?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 28, 2011)

Witmaster said:


> OK, so what's the funky red polygons under everyone's post count? Is this somehow related to the whole reputation thingy?


 yes sir. everytime your rep bar fills alll the way up you get a star and then it starts all over. its unsure if you can get a red star for being negative. but where trying to find out LMAO


----------

